# Submit your May Doggie Picture of the Month



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Champ won last month's contest and picked the theme for this month, so... 

Post Your Funny​ 
Post the funniest picture you have of your golden. We all have them, the pictures that you shake your head at or just make you laugh out loud.:roflmao::roflmao:

Have fun choosing and/or taking that photo that just makes you laugh!:bowrofl::lol:


The rules for this contest are posted in the thread link below. They may be modified from time to time, so please read very carefully.

The Rules!

Please submit your photos in this thread as an *attachment to your post.*

*The deadline is May 15, 2009.*


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I cant help but smile when my best bud does his football endzone happy thing


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww, Tuff :smooch:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Loocie says she loves to feel the wind in her hair...eerrrrm, lips.


----------



## hermione hewitt (Oct 24, 2007)

Hermione obviously found some thing really funny.:wavey:


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

The position he's in is funny enough, but the face just cracks me up!!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Gosh.....I love them all!!!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm not real sure what was going on here. (She's not snarling, she's resting her face on the crate.)


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

Maya, my goofy girl!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Funny girl*

Asha leaping in the ocean, ears up, tongue out and eyes squinting.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

5 month old Tally watched the kitty play in this box on the sunporch very attentively for about 20 minutes. When the cat left, he tried it out for himself.


----------



## Evil Eagle (May 4, 2009)

Had to shoot this with my phone. If I had got the 20D out I know he would have woke up.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Roxy, tired after a long day,,,


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

My silly girl Hope


----------



## shanewohl (Mar 25, 2009)

*Here is Sampson, got some snow in his ear.*

Sampson loves the snow.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

RustyDog and his Who? Me? face.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Lucy, denying that she was digging in the yard . . .


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Butters fell asleep with his tennis ball in his mouth...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Zoom in the flowers


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

One second earlier and one second later, he looked really noble. But in between, he was super goofy.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chewie in the pool inhaling water


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

I call this Buddy's sleep leap


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

*Sunny's Goofey Smile*

Sunny mugging for the camera with one of her goofey, toothy smiles.
I've posted this pic before, but, it always makes me laugh.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> Sunny mugging for the camera with one of her goofey, toothy smiles.
> I've posted this pic before, but, it always makes me laugh.


We call that treat lips... When Cruiser wants his treat he does the exact same tooth smile.


----------



## BUTTERSisMYmaster (Nov 30, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> We call that treat lips... When Cruiser wants his treat he does the exact same tooth smile.


Oh I love the toothy grin!! Butters does it too and I just giggle every time!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

*(Abbie)*


----------



## brettn (May 6, 2009)

*Water Hose!*

This is Molly playing under the water hose.


----------



## Darcy (May 7, 2009)

Rub my belly...


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

GOT MILK?


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Would you just cut me some slack, please?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here's Griff after the water and rolling in the dirt.

"Sooo worth it!"


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

So many cute pics and dogs in this thread. God, I love Goldens!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

here is most resent of Honey having a blond moment.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

OK, I haven't done this in ages, but I love this picture of Lucy chasing bubbles.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

*I'm Innocent .....I've been framed!!!!!*


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Heres Misty........


----------



## peeps (Sep 12, 2007)

I have no idea how a dog's tongue can look like this lol.....this shot cracks me up every time. I think Piper is scared of it lol


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Little sister is a SmartAs* :


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

hahaha that one was funny!!! LOL


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Little sister is a SmartAs* :


Is that a garbage can lid on the little one?


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Romeo said:


> Is that a garbage can lid on the little one?


Yes it is! : She did that all by herself. I just made them set together.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Finn has a very large mouth*

Anything ball-shaped gets stuffed in this mouth!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Miss Molly In May*

Dscn3203.jpg


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

fuzzbuzz said:


> Little sister is a SmartAs* :


:roflmao:That is GREAT! I know not all submissions are in but so far you've got my vote! :roflmao:


----------



## geoff_rey (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha's first birthday party eating a "blue" cupcake.


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

I told you I need some dental floss!


----------



## MyHeartBelongstoReilly (Oct 11, 2008)

Boys really can sleep anywhere.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Took that one a few hours ago! It makes me laugh everytime I look at it!  She had the zoomies!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Oliver's Graduation pictures. I smile @ this picture every time I see it!

and then on a more serious note!


I miss ya, Ollie!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Those pictures are great, Gwen...and Im sure you miss him.........


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Look Ma! I'm an English Creme!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

geoff_rey said:


>


 This one looks like it might have some german shepherd in it!LOL


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Silly Tilly smile


----------



## otiss mummy (Feb 28, 2009)

*otis aged 15 wks*

just look at that face aww cant keep his eyes open but love his smile


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Love this picture!.
Priska:


----------



## hektor (Jan 26, 2009)

I am a cowdog, ho ho ho!!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Onky a few hours left to submit your funny picture!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

golden laugh


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

hektor said:


> I am a cowdog, ho ho ho!!


 
Can't beat that one, great picture!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

hektor said:


> I am a cowdog, ho ho ho!!


Giddyup!!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

marshab1 said:


> Onky a few hours left to submit your funny picture!


Just an update from Marsha, She will make the voting poll for this contest in a day or two once she returns.


----------

